# AUCTION - 2010 Combo Turkey / Deer Hunt



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thunderhead has offered to donate a combo hunt for 2010. Thanks Tom!

We will be doing a silent auction at our Benefit dinner for Dan, but wanted to see if there is any interest here as well.

1 for Spring Turkey hunt, and 1 for a Muzzle Loader Deer hunt. The winner will get both hunts. He can hunt, or transfer it to anybody they wish. It's their choice.

The Turkey hunt will be for 2 guys, 1 day, late season # 234. ( I'm already booked for the 1st season. )

The deer hunt -1 man/2 days for muzzle loader season in Montcalm County.


*All proceeds go to Spanky to help with his medical expenses.*

*On Line Auction will end on 10/16/09 8:00 pm, eastern time. 

*Write in bids will also be considered at the BBQ benefit on 10/17/09, highest bid will be awarded the combo hunt.

Retail Value of these hunt is $ 500.00


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

$300 here.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks Slammer, you are the top bidder so far with 2 days left for the online auction!

Once the online auction is complete there will be a silent auction for one night only on Oct 17 at the benefit for Spanky. Link below in my signature.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

One day left to get your bid in on this combo hunt.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Final day for this on line auction!

$ 300.00 going once!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Had a question come up about where to bid for this combo hunt.

Just hit reply to the thread to place your bid. I have 2 threads going, one in the whitetail forum and one in the turkey forum. The on line auction ends tonight at 8pm, and then we will continue the bidding at a silent auction at the benefit dinner tomorrow night. If the on line bidder wins I will contact them Monday for payment and information to claim the hunts through Tom.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

350$ 

I am rolling in the thunderdome in a few weeks for a bow hunt.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Good luck on the Bowhunt Aaron and you are the current high bidder at $ 350.00.

Going once!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Going twice...6 hrs left to bid.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Congratulations and thanks Aaron. You won the combo hunt donated by Thunderhead. 

Please check your pm's to claim your prize.

Tom, thanks again for donating this prize. You are one of the kindest hearts and are always willing to help when anything comes up to support your fellow man!


----------

